# خريطة الدمام والخبر في autocad



## بسمات (17 أكتوبر 2006)

في أحد عنده خريطة الدمام ؟؟:81:


----------



## مخطط موهوب (12 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا عندك برنامج الgis
افضل واذا ماعندك راح احولها للاتوكاد ولاكن حجمه كبير جدا لاكن اذا عند ك صندوق بريد راح ارسلها لك في سي دي

ارجو الرد


تحت الخدمة


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

موجودة اتوكاد


----------



## محمدgis (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الاخ الكريم محمد ( مخطط منكوب )
انا سعيد من كتاباتك بالمنتدى واود انا اعرفك بنفسى
محمد - خريج كلية الاداب شعبة نظم المعلومات الجغرافية - دفعة 2005 وجانى شغل فى الرياض كمهندس مساحة حيث انا حصلت على عمل فى مصر بالمساحة واصبحت خبرتى بالمساحة افضل من تخصصى ب gis الذى درستة بالكلية ولم اتعامل بة فى سوق العمل الخارجية - وانا مدة تعاقدى فى السعودية لمدة سنتين واود انا انمى معرفتى بموضوع gis فهل تقدر تفيدنى علما بان عملى سيكون فى الرياض 
جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقاء النار .... اللهم امين


----------



## محمدgis (13 نوفمبر 2006)

لو موجود خرائط gis او autocad 
للرياض 
يبقا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مخطط موهوب (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوي محمد انت حظك من السماء 
انا كان عندي دورة في المانيا في ايام المنديال في جامعة كولون
وكانت هذي الدورة عن الgis والgps والرموت سنس 
طبعا هذي الدورة كانت مكثفة تخيل ثلاث برامج كانت في شهر واحد 
بس كان صيف المانيا غير كون انة كان المنديال

مابي اطول عليك في الهرج


الزبدة 

من ضمن هذي الدورة اعطونا خرائط في سي دي من ظمنها مدينة الرياضوكيف تبين الصور الجوية نمو مدينة الرياض انا راح احاول اجمعها لك وارسلها 

طبعا انا من سكان الخبر فلو انت من الشرقية راح تسهل علية المهمه لاني ماعرف كيف احمل الملفات لانها ثقيلة ومكن انا اجي الرياض 

انت محظوظ:67:


----------



## الفيصل أبو خالد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

انا عندي خريطة الدمام والخبر اوتوكاد ......... بس بصراحه هو كبير وما أعرف احطه هنا بالمنتدى .


----------



## مخطط موهوب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا اميلي لمن يريد الخرايط اتوكاد او gis

msq202119 ****** نفطة كم


----------



## مخطط موهوب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

هو تميل تكملة بدل النقاط


----------



## محمدgis (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم محمد ( مخطط منكوب )
انا سعيد لردك بس انا موجود فى الرياض ولا اعرف كيف اذهب الى اى مكان حيث ان عملى فى الرياض ( الدائرى الشرقى ) فكيف استطيع ان اخذ الخرائط ولو معك تليفون اتصل بيك يبقا كويس


----------



## نور المشاغب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مخطط موهوب سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماتقصر ان شاء الله 
انا اضفتك على ال***** اتمنى تضيفني لاني محتاج الخرايط الدمام والخبر (ان امكن خريطة المنطقة الشرقية (السعودية) بالكامل)


مشكورة 


انتظرك على ******


----------



## ramadan250 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*اى احد يفيدنى*

عايز خريطة الطائف اتوكاد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramadan250 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*الرجاء الافادة*

ياريت اى احد يفيدنى نفسى فى خريطة الطائف اتوكاديرسلها لى على الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## ramadan250 (11 أغسطس 2009)

*حد يفيدنى*

ياريت اى احد يفيدنى نفسى فى خريطة الطائف اتوكاديرسلها لى على الايميل
[email protected]


----------



## khdgh (23 مايو 2010)

Thank so much


----------



## khdgh (23 مايو 2010)

Thnk very much


----------



## khdgh (23 مايو 2010)

Thank


----------



## khdgh (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nonna45 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه ممكن حد يساعدني عايزه خريطة الطائف اتوكاد 
ممكن تبعتهولي ضروري على الايميل ده [email protected]
ضروري جدا


----------



## ramadan250 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لو عملك بالطائف ممكن تجبها من شركة الكهرباء السعوديه او تجبها من اى مكتب مساحه


----------



## ehabadel111 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكور


----------



## salah333 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramadan250 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت تعرفنى وصلت للخريطه ام لا


----------



## SMT5000 (3 يناير 2011)

بصرحه موضوع جدآ مهم ياليت الاخوان الي عندهم الخرائط على الاوتكاد 
ينزلونها للفائده


----------



## Alalmasi (21 فبراير 2011)

ابي خريطة جدة أتوكاد ضروري يا حلوين


----------



## سليمان ابودلو (14 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا ،اريد خريطة الخبر او الدمام او كليهما اتوكاد
[email protected]


----------



## wel_4400 (18 يوليو 2011)

*خريطة الرياض*

السلام عليكم 
محتاج خريطة الرياض ضرورى جدا (Auto CAD)
[email protected]
وجزاكم الله خيرآ 
:32:


----------



## younis hamamrah (26 نوفمبر 2011)

lllllllll


----------

